# UPC fee for not paying by direct debit dropped



## aamusername (26 Jan 2014)

I was just examining my options following the e-mail I got from UPC last week advising me of an increase in the price of my bundle.  On my travels, I found this page which states that they will no longer be charging customers who don't pay by direct debit 3.75 from the start of March 2014:

http://www.upc.ie/pricechanges/

"Removal of the Payment Administration Fee        
In addition,  the €3.75 Payment Administration Fee will be removed so customers who  do not pay by Direct Debit will no longer see this fee on their bills  from 1 March. "

I am now very much looking forward to cancelling my UPC direct debit!

Now I just need to figure out if I drop to a lower bundle if I will be agreeing to another 12 month contract.  From the above page:

"Our services represent excellent value, however if you choose not to  accept these changes you do have the right to cancel or downgrade your  service within 30 days of the introduction of these changes without  penalty."

The question is: do they regard entering a new 12 month contract as a penalty?  (To me it certainly is a penalty - I hate contracts!)


----------



## Delboy (26 Jan 2014)

If you negotiate a new deal, then your signing up to a 12 months contract. But if you are mid-contract now and chose to downgrade or leave UPC, then they won't 
penalise you if it's done in the next 30 days.

Most current customers seem to be getting hit with a €7 to €8 rise on their current packages. But if you sign up to 'myupc' on their website, half the rise or thereabouts is waived.

So another stinking move by UPC...yet more price rises from them.


----------



## aamusername (26 Jan 2014)

Thanks Delboy.  My 12 month contract ended with them last year so I'm currently just month to month.  I would downgrade if I could do so without entering a new 12 month contract.  Does that count as negotiating a new deal?  I suppose I had better ring them tomorrow anyway.  (I'm already registered with "myupc", but thanks for the tip!)


----------



## Delboy (26 Jan 2014)

downgrade is a new deal as far as I'm aware, therefore a new 12 months contract


----------



## theresa1 (26 Jan 2014)

"Self-serve Discount

We are also introducing a new Self-serve Discount of €3.50 every month. Simply register for My UPC to benefit from this new discount. My UPC allows you to access your account 24 hours a day, seven days a week. You can read and pay bills, change contact details and have more control over your account."

I had to set up a e-mail account and register my uncle for My UPC so he will get this discount.


----------



## Guinea pig (27 Jan 2014)

From the link above:



> Our services represent excellent value, however if you choose not to accept these changes you do have the right to cancel or downgrade your service within 30 days of the introduction of these changes without penalty.




You can downgrade without entering a new contract or if you were in contract you could leave after the 30 days notice and without paying a €200 cancellation fee.

_______________________________________

WOW, €5.20 for a call to directory enquiries?  


http://www.upc.ie/pdf/UPC_Telephony_RateA_Jan15.pdf


----------



## aamusername (27 Jan 2014)

Just in case this is of interest to anyone:
So, I rang UPC today.  Unfortunately they confirmed that a downgrade would indeed mean a new 12-month contract.  I was pretty unimpressed with this and I was passed to the cancellations/loyalty department where I was offered the downgrade at a significantly cheaper rate than advertised.  They wouldn't budge on the new contract though.  I accepted the new contract for 12 months in exchange for the discount on the monthly price. 

The "without penalty" in the quote provided by Guinea pig only seems to relate to the charge they have for downgrading any aspect of your service usually.  This is an extra fee, and I didn't have to pay that.


----------



## pudds (27 Jan 2014)

God be with the days when you didn't have to be a solicitor or a lawyer when dealing with utility companies.


----------



## Paulk (29 Jan 2014)

aamusername said:


> Just in case this is of interest to anyone:
> So, I rang UPC today.  Unfortunately they confirmed that a downgrade would indeed mean a new 12-month contract.  I was pretty unimpressed with this and I was passed to the cancellations/loyalty department where I was offered the downgrade at a significantly cheaper rate than advertised.  They wouldn't budge on the new contract though.  I accepted the new contract for 12 months in exchange for the discount on the monthly price.



How much of a discount are they giving you?


----------



## aamusername (29 Jan 2014)

They were trying to put my monthly price up from 42 to 44.50.  I'm now paying 28.  So 16.50 a month saving compared to if I just took the increase.  Almost 200 a year.  (I just have phone & broadband and have pretty low usage on both.)


----------

